# Stuff and Things > Sports >  England and USA Play To A Draw

## East of the Beast

According to all accounts the US got the better of it. Need to beat Iran to stay in the hunt.

----------

Chester Arthur (11-25-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> According to all accounts the US got the better of it. Need to beat Iran to stay in the hunt.


I watched the game. USA played better than I expected. I thought there might be a zero/zero draw or that England would win.

----------


## Neo

We couldn’t get a goal. Both teams tried to score but it was inevitable each team decided to just hold out for a draw.  One point each is better than a loss. 

Our 6 goal first game advantage will fortify our qualifying into the next round.  :Smile:  

Todays games.

----------


## Dubler9

USA played very well with a couple of talented players who can turn a game. England are back to their boring "square ball passing" then back to the Goalkeeper. They will never win against any team of class. There exists a mindset in English football - a draw is the same as a win??!!

----------


## Neo

> USA played very well with a couple of talented players who can turn a game. England are back to their boring "square ball passing" then back to the Goalkeeper. They will never win against any team of class. There exists a mindset in English football - a draw is the same as a win??!!


Ahhh yes at least we qualified to be there with our draw is as good as a win mentality. Ireland by contrast aren’t at this competition….. are they?

----------

